# Your Favorite 80's/90's Shredders and Super Strats



## olejason (Mar 11, 2020)

For me it is the Peavey Tracer. It came in a bunch of variations with paint ranging from mundane to neon splatter. What are some of your favorites?


----------



## mlp187 (Mar 11, 2020)

Of course I don't have a picture, and I have never been able to find one on the internet, but it was a bc rich ST-iii or gunslinger in HSS with a red metallic finish. The fretboard was rosewood with dots. The kicker is it had a non-reversed headstock almost like a Jackson, not like the normal BC Rich headstock with the augmented point. My local shop had it for years and then one day it was gone. I used to play it once or twice a week. Been dead on the inside ever since.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 11, 2020)

Damn! I'm getting the popcorn in for this thread!!!


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 11, 2020)

olejason said:


> For me it is the Peavey Tracer. It came in a bunch of variations with paint ranging from mundane to neon splatter. What are some of your favorites?



Wasn't there a a Peavey that had some kinda cutout things on the sides of it? I always thought those looked cool, but I can't remember what it is.


My 80s shredders (I guess the Strat counts, it's a Dave Murray sig. )


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 11, 2020)

BornToLooze said:


> Wasn't there a a Peavey that had some kinda cutout things on the sides of it? I always thought those looked cool, but I can't remember what it is.



Vandenberg?


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Vandenberg?
> 
> View attachment 78350


Ya, that's it. I just don't remember the bottom looking so smashed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 12, 2020)

BornToLooze said:


> Ya, that's it. I just don't remember the bottom looking so smashed.



There have been a few variations over the decades.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Mar 12, 2020)

A Nightswan in Holoflash, an old M1 in Gobstopper and my personal favorite Universe, the UV777. Brandon Ellis's collection should be up everybody's alley in regards to this topic - his stable is 80s as hell and it's great.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 12, 2020)

Circa 1995 when I had just started to play these things littered the pawn shops. I really wish I wasnt 11 and had bought all them whacky super strats up. I specifically remember a pawn shop that had a pink Vandeberg, the store next to it had a crackle Charvel, and also a polka dot nightswan. If only I knew what treasures they were.


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 12, 2020)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Circa 1995 when I had just started to play these things littered the pawn shops. I really wish I wasnt 11 and had bought all them whacky super strats up. I specifically remember a pawn shop that had a pink Vandeberg, the store next to it had a crackle Charvel, and also a polka dot nightswan. If only I knew what treasures they were.



Nowadays you pay $600 for an import Charvel and you have to rebuild the Floyd and fix the rats nest of wiring.

I didn't start playing til the early 2000s, but even before I started I would look through my dad's old guitar catalogs, and after I got done drooling over Black Beauties, i'd look at all the other guitars. The one's I remember being cool, where the Vandenberg and this other pointy looking Strat with a handle thing on it.

I've put a lot of thought into getting a JEM, but I'm just not an Ibanez guy.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 12, 2020)

olejason said:


> For me it is the *Peavey Tracer*. It came in a bunch of variations with paint ranging from mundane to neon splatter. What are some of your favorites?





BornToLooze said:


> Wasn't there a a *Peavey* that had some kinda cutout things on the sides of it? I always thought those looked cool, but I can't remember what it is.





MaxOfMetal said:


> *Vandenberg*?
> 
> View attachment 78350



Don't get me started


----------



## lurè (Mar 12, 2020)

Kiko Loureiro's Tagima




Classic Barbie Paul Gilbert



Stranger Things Frank Gambale


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 12, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Don't get me started



What's there to start? This wasn't really much of a time for Peavey. They kinda sat out the whole shredder thing.


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 12, 2020)

Phil Collen's original PC-1 Prototype with 29 frets. Can't find any picts of it though. Strange looking but still pretty cool. Later models with 24 frest were nice too but different. I think this one might have had the back carved/curved to fit the hip somehow if I remember right.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 12, 2020)

"Ohhh Jack Butlers gonna like you......."





Vai's Charvel Green Meanie





Lynch's Skulls and Bones


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 12, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What's there to start? This wasn't really much of a time for Peavey. They kinda sat out the whole shredder thing.



Let's see... for super-strat Peavey shredders I have: (these are all mine, but two I had to use stock photos because I didn't have them in my Reverb purchases lol)

Part 1:

Peavey Limited Custom Shop





Peavey Limited





Peavey Falcons





Peavey Generation





























Peavey Tracer











Peavey G90





Peavey Firenza


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 12, 2020)

Part 2:

Peavey Horizon:



Peavey Impact






Peavey Impact Milano















Peavey Impact Unity Koa (72 supposedly made, only 12 left known to exist)





Peavey Destiny









Peavey Nitro I, II, III, Limited









Peavey Detonator





* I included some shreddy T-style guitars as well, just because! 

Non-Peavey though...


----------



## olejason (Mar 12, 2020)

That Koa Unity looks incredible. I've always been a big fan of the bass version which is still somewhat common and affordable, I didn't realize they ever made guitars.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 12, 2020)

olejason said:


> That Koa Unity looks incredible. I've always been a big fan of the bass version which is still somewhat common and affordable, I didn't realize they ever made guitars.



It was as high end a guitar as Peavey could make. Neckthru, all koa, Kahler 2710, ebony fretboard. 

Im going to have to buy one of the basses if they’re half as good as the guitar.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 12, 2020)

Always loved the Charvel 750XL's


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 12, 2020)

I always really loved the BC Rich Gunslingers with the Nagel graphics


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 12, 2020)

My personal favorite were the ol ESP’s. A black one of these with a reversed headstock was the best looking guitar I thought I’d ever seen. But now I’m older I like the metallic purple and punk ones best.


----------



## ClownShoes (Mar 12, 2020)

Don't know if it counts since it's a partscaster, but Eddie's frankie with the Kramer beak headstock.


----------



## gunch (Mar 12, 2020)

HM Strats and 750XLs


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 13, 2020)

The Becker Numbers guitars are always gonna be my favourite Shred Strats.


----------



## ClownShoes (Mar 13, 2020)

vertigo08 said:


> Don't know if it counts since it's a partscaster, but Eddie's frankie with the Kramer beak headstock.


----------



## AndiKravljaca (Mar 13, 2020)

I want to put in a good word for Vester. I have a 1987 one and it's a bona fide shredder.


----------



## Viginez (Mar 13, 2020)

back then it was the M-2, then it became the RG (1570 and similar), now it's japanes jackson pro's.


----------



## BenjaminW (Mar 13, 2020)

This one checks out.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 13, 2020)

Nightswan:


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Strobe (Mar 13, 2020)

This guy is pretty 80's


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 14, 2020)

troyguitar said:


>



Every time I tried to buy one I got outbid. Still on my whale list along with the Vandy and 750XL.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 14, 2020)

Some of my favorites that I own:


----------



## Festivus (Mar 14, 2020)

It's a great advert in general in my opinion too - clothes, hair, aviators, advanced left hand technique being displayed.


----------



## Pat (Mar 14, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Every time I tried to buy one I got outbid. Still on my whale list along with the Vandy and 750XL.


Kyle from Vitriol is selling one if you're interested?


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 14, 2020)

Hamer Californian!!!


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 14, 2020)

Pat said:


> Kyle from Vitriol is selling one if you're interested?



I’m saving my money for purell and toilet paper right now lol.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 14, 2020)

SpaceDock said:


> Hamer Californian!!!


Yussss.


----------



## Pat (Mar 14, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> I’m saving my money for purell and toilet paper right now lol.


Fair - you'll probs be able to use that as currency eventually anyway


----------



## mlp187 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## D-Nasty (Mar 14, 2020)

*Steve Vai's Ibanez Universe*



*Jason Becker's Carvin DC200*


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 14, 2020)

Ibanez RMB2NT:


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 14, 2020)

As mentioned, the Gunslinger's with Nagel graphics are badass. Also:

Vai's Jackson "Vaiball":







Lynch's "sub camo" Charvel:


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 15, 2020)

Just bought another dammit... couldn't resist. I'm a sucker for RHS guitars and they are rare in splatter finish.


----------



## sirbuh (Mar 15, 2020)

Hamer Sceptre looks badass.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 15, 2020)

Tbh any of George Lynch's guitars fit this thread.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 15, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Tbh any of George Lynch's guitars fit this thread.



Racist (j/k... throw back to another thread )


----------



## gunch (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 15, 2020)

RG770-DX Violet Metallic:


----------



## olejason (Mar 15, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Just bought another dammit... couldn't resist. I'm a sucker for RHS guitars and they are rare in splatter finish.



That's clean! I'm always on the lookout for that configuration but haven't found one just yet


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 15, 2020)

gunch said:


>


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 16, 2020)

Here's all of my Ibanez white whales... Skolnick's 540P, Gilbert's pink Proline, and Gambale's FGM:


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 16, 2020)

Criss Oliva's Jacksons and Charvel guitars are gorgeous
I cant find any decent pics of him and them so here's some videos with some of the guitars of his I love (any excuse really for a bit of Criss and Savatage)


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 16, 2020)

Any ESP Bruce Kulick was was rocking in the 80's/early 90's, but especially the sunburst horizon


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 16, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Criss Oliva's Jacksons and Charvel guitars are gorgeous
> I cant find any decent pics of him and them so here's some videos with some of the guitars of his I love (any excuse really for a bit of Criss and Savatage)



Criss with the Gargoyle:





Here is a replica of the Gargoyle done by RCA guitars:


----------



## narad (Mar 16, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


>



Man, that silver one with the slanted pickups AND pickguard! In general I'd like to think we're moving forward in terms of guitars, but when I see something like this, and then all the poplar burled shit-burst guitars being made now, ...damn.

That definitely wasn't Paul's peak version though...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 16, 2020)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Criss with the Gargoyle:
> 
> Here is a replica of the Gargoyle done by RCA guitars:



Cheers! that is a gorgeous guitar. I also love his Zebra striped Jackson as well
Why was Criss not all over the guitar mags etc in the 80's? phenomial player, awesome 80's shreddy guitars, good looking bloke too, he pretty much had it all, their music wasnt really MTV freindly I guess but still its a mystery to me why he wasnt up there with the likes of Lynch, DiMartini etc etc in all things guitar related


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 16, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Cheers! that is a gorgeous guitar. I also love his Zebra striped Jackson as well
> Why was Criss not all over the guitar mags etc in the 80's? phenomial player, awesome 80's shreddy guitars, good looking bloke too, he pretty much had it all, their music wasnt really MTV freindly I guess but still its a mystery to me why he wasnt up there with the likes of Lynch, DiMartini etc etc in all things guitar related



Yeah...bloody great player. I think you hit the nail on the head with the MTV thing...Savatage weren't in that typical 'hair metal' mould and guys like Lynch etc received far more attention. The sad thing on Criss is that his guitar playing seemed to get more acclaim after his death which is just so sad!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 16, 2020)

Gotta love a crackle finish






Richie Kotzen's gorgeous cusstom Ibanez's


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Mar 16, 2020)

Dat Kotzen Ibbys


----------



## Floppystrings (Mar 16, 2020)

Pour some sugar on me Phil Collen Soloist.




Kramer Stagemaster (ESP Horizon early incarnation)




RG550:




Robin Medley


----------



## josh1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hamer Californian. I wish I still had mine.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Mar 16, 2020)

I love my 1989 Yamaha RGX Custom which I think is one of the ultimate shredder guitars around.















;>)/


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Mar 17, 2020)

My first guitar, bought at a swap meet for 75 bucks about 15 years ago. A 1991 Fender Heartfield Talon. I sold it to get a Peavey XXL head and later regretted that after browsing through Youtube and seeing Vinnie Moore play one on one of his videos. What I remember the most about the guitar was it's incredibly small and fast neck.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 17, 2020)

Zion Radicaster:


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 17, 2020)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Yeah...bloody great player. I think you hit the nail on the head with the MTV thing...Savatage weren't in that typical 'hair metal' mould and guys like Lynch etc received far more attention. The sad thing on Criss is that his guitar playing seemed to get more acclaim after his death which is just so sad!



Just in case anyone doesn't know the greatness of Criss...





IbanezDaemon said:


> Zion Radicaster:
> 
> View attachment 78536
> 
> ...



Never even heard of the company before... that's hot. 10/10. Like a Peavey and a Mayones had a baby.










BTW missed on this beauty last night (Peavey G90), but I'm still happy with my splatter RHS Tracer which is actually rarer...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 17, 2020)

Its amazing how hard the floor fell out of the 80s to very early 90s buttrock/shredder/hair scene. It was an overnight vulgar past sin. Everything has an apex and Peak Butt/Hair fell off a cliff lol. Its a bummer a lot of good music and great musicians get balled into the silly indulgences of the era but that's why we have recorded music, can always go back and dig it up for quality assessment and enjoyment.

/Morning Cofffee Thoughts w/ The906


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 17, 2020)

@USMarine75: Zion are a USA based company/custom shop, been going since the mid 80's at least:

https://zionguitars.com/


----------



## sirbuh (Mar 17, 2020)

Honestly surprised you haven't snagged a FGM yet.



USMarine75 said:


> Here's all of my Ibanez white whales... Skolnick's 540P, Gilbert's pink Proline, and Gambale's FGM:


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 17, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> Honestly surprised you haven't snagged a FGM yet.



Me too!!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 17, 2020)

Always wanted to score this Lado model since I first saw Adrian Smith playing one in the Live After Death video....still searching...lol!!


----------



## devastone (Mar 17, 2020)

I had a green on like the middle one and a black painted one, both had thick rosewood boards IIRC.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 17, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


>



Those All Americans were weird in a bad ass way. I always wanted one, but the best I could do were a couple of Deluxes.


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 17, 2020)

I'd post Danny Gill's strat head Charvel star, but I can never find a pic. That one, Akira's ESP and Gilbert's pink Epiphone stand out for me.


----------



## gunch (Mar 17, 2020)

devastone said:


> I had a green on like the middle one and a black painted one, both had thick rosewood boards IIRC.



the two on the left are actually a quite nice take on the standard super strat/soloist body, very elegant


----------



## devastone (Mar 18, 2020)

gunch said:


> the two on the left are actually a quite nice take on the standard super strat/soloist body, very elegant



They were amazing playing and sounding guitars too, very well made and the woods were amazing.


----------



## olejason (Mar 18, 2020)

I always liked the Martin Stinger. IIRC they were mid-range guitars but the one I recall playing as a teenager was pretty awesome.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 18, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Me too!!!


FGM Ibanez are a shining example of 80’s goodness. Definitely on the love to own list.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 18, 2020)

WRC Neptune:


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 18, 2020)

this thread is giving me severe gas


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 18, 2020)

Vegetta said:


> this thread is giving me severe gas



It's not actually 80s, but I did just order an 80s-style 6-string as I'm hoping to put together a fun cover band once the plague is over and I haven't owned a 6-string in years. I'm not sure how long it'll take to get shipped from CA to NY in this environment, but I'm looking forward to it. Will probably get some purple dimarzio's or something. LTD M-50FR in neon orange, new old stock $199. There was one orange and one green, I had to toss a coin to decide which color...







Here's the green one if anyone is interested:

https://reverb.com/item/31789213-esp-ltd-m-50fr-2016-neon-green


----------



## Ascension (Mar 27, 2020)

BIG fan of the mid 1990's Washburn USA Chicago Custom MG series guitars Grover Jackson designed when he was running that shop. 
Own several now and have owned a bunch of them over the years.
Few of mine.


----------



## Ascension (Mar 27, 2020)

Mostly have really been into Carvin Kiesels been playing them since the late 1980's.
Owned a "couple" over the years LOL.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 27, 2020)

lurè said:


> Stranger Things Frank Gambale
> 
> View attachment 78356


Man, seeing Frank Gambale with hair always throws me off!


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ascension said:


> BIG fan of the mid 1990's Washburn USA Chicago Custom MG series guitars Grover Jackson designed when he was running that shop.
> Own several now and have owned a bunch of them over the years.
> Few of mine.
> View attachment 78856
> View attachment 78857



Awesome collection. Grover did some fantastic stuff while he was with Washburn!


----------



## Adieu (Mar 27, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 78570



The old Gibson M-III is awesome

The new ones, without the iconic cougar battle panty pattern pickguard, are a goddamn travesty.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm fond of the Ibanez Reb Beach models.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh, I forgot about Blues Saraceno's Plaid guitar:


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 27, 2020)

The answer to the question on that advert is “no”, unless they’re directing you to some firewood.


----------



## Millul (Mar 27, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Just in case anyone doesn't know the greatness of Criss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Savatage's one of my all time fave bands, and I've been getting back into them as of late...man, Criss was such a killer player!!!


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 27, 2020)

Spicypickles said:


> The answer to the question on that advert is “no”, unless they’re directing you to some firewood.



He was one of the best guitarists of the early 90s and his guitars are awesome especially for the money. The plaid Samicks never come up for sale and that plaid Yamaha regularly goes for $1300-2k. I’d say this, the Vandy, and the Koa Reb Beach are probably the production signature 80s/90s shred guitars that fetch the most money compared to their original sale prices.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 27, 2020)

Anyone remember this one?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 27, 2020)

This thread needs some mental J Customs:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2020)

Literally any ESP with the Jackson headstock.














Although bonus points for reverse headstock and either an H-S-S or H-S config.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 27, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Literally any ESP with the Jackson headstock.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 27, 2020)

No words needed:


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Mar 27, 2020)

Maple Hill Cabin Studio said:


> I'm fond of the Ibanez Reb Beach models.


Now imagine that this model would be the starting point of Ibanez headless Rg model. (RGH).


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 27, 2020)

IbanezDaemon said:


> WRC Neptune:
> 
> View attachment 78622
> 
> ...



I know there's wood underneath, but this shit looks like it weighs 30+ pounds.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 28, 2020)

Leviathus said:


> I know there's wood underneath, but this shit looks like it weighs 30+ pounds.



Would be a back breaker for sure. Little wonder that kind of thing never caught on.


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 28, 2020)

IbanezDaemon said:


> This thread needs some mental J Customs:



The RG Art is the holy grail Ibanez guitar for me.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 28, 2020)

shadowlife said:


> The RG Art is the holy grail Ibanez guitar for me.



Same here. You gonna snag the one on Reverb for $6k lol?


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 28, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Same here. You gonna snag the one on Reverb for $6k lol?



It depends on how much my check from the Govt is


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 28, 2020)

Nuno Bettencourt, snd I really wanted a Washburn N4 back rhen


----------



## Omzig (Mar 28, 2020)

Dam this thread is give me GAS....How about some barrington (esp ghost built as i read?) 




]










Never seen any turn up this side of the pond


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## ErwinBaeyens (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm surprised to see so little Hamer guitars in this list.
The ones that do show up are not the one I lust for, If one day my fortune and the planets line-up I want a metallic blue Hamer Chapparal Custom. A friend of mine has one that he bought in the late 80's and still plays it. The original OBL bridge humbucker broke a few years ago and so he had to replace it with something else bu that is about the only mod that has been made to it. 
This is picture of one that is similarbut it is a 87 his is 85 or so.


----------



## Omzig (Mar 29, 2020)

ErwinBaeyens said:


> I'm surprised to see so little Hamer guitars in this list.
> The ones that do show up are not the one I lust for, If one day my fortune and the planets line-up I want a metallic blue Hamer Chapparal Custom. A friend of mine has one that he bought in the late 80's and still plays it. The original OBL bridge humbucker broke a few years ago and so he had to replace it with something else bu that is about the only mod that has been made to it.
> This is picture of one that is similarbut it is a 87 his is 85 or so.




Thats a sweet looking Hamer always loved the bommerang inlays on there guitars,Only thing id change on it would be a side mountside jack and directmount HB

As already mentioned earlyer in this thread Vester made some pretty cool axe's in the late late 80's early 90's (to bad fender had them closed down because vester sounded to much like fender....lol)














I managed to pick this one up last year for pretty cheap off of gumtree (could do with a refret tbh) but they don't seem to come up to often these days.






A few more from my download images folder


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 30, 2020)

Dimarzio posted this today....


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 1, 2020)

Louis Cypher said:


> Richie Kotzen's gorgeous cusstom Ibanez's



That neck-through RG might be the best thing in this thread. The switch is above the neck, however (near nosferatu's hand). You can see Richie show it off (along with many of his other guitars) in this Young Guitar video at the 4:11 mark.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 1, 2020)

Sermo Lupi said:


> That neck-through RG might be the best thing in this thread. The switch is above the neck, however (near nosferatu's hand). You can see Richie show it off (along with many of his other guitars) in this Young Guitar video at the 4:11 mark.




Thanks. Hadn’t seen that before.

RK has been my fav guitarist * over the last 5 years and the whole reason I learned how to shred without a pick lol. It’s not fair he has all that talent AND can sing like Chris Cornell.

(edit: tied for fav with Nick Johnston)


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 1, 2020)

Poss the most non shred looking guitar on this thread but it def created some of the greatest shred moments of the time.... #Legend


----------



## Wildebeest (Apr 1, 2020)

Favorite 80's shredder: Jem777LNG




Favorite 90's shredder: Caparison Horus


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 1, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Thanks. Hadn’t seen that before.
> 
> RK has been my fav guitarist * over the last 5 years and the whole reason I learned how to shred without a pick lol. It’s not fair he has all that talent AND can sing like Chris Cornell.
> 
> (edit: tied for fav with Nick Johnston)



I saw him live with the Winery Dogs a couple years back. He is an incredibly tasteful player. 

It blows my mind how good he was with a pick before he reinvented his playing. He might have the most interesting career trajectory out of any of the 80s shred guys. I feel like most players don't really know who Richie Kotzen is.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 1, 2020)

Sermo Lupi said:


> It blows my mind how good he was with a pick before he reinvented his playing. He might have the most interesting career trajectory out of any of the 80s shred guys. I feel like most players don't really know who Richie Kotzen is.



To see where he was at 17/18 years old and just how amazingly good he was then to where he is now and how he got there via jazz fusion, blues, funk rock.... think of all the gifts Richie has his greatest has to be his songwriting ability which is why he is still making such great albums 30 odd years later after many other shredders disappeared


----------



## transyldavianhunger (Apr 1, 2020)

I love my 90 and 93 Ibanez RG570’s. One is in E Standard and the other a half step down. I don’t make extensive use of the Edge and Lo Pro Edge tremolos, but they are so stable that there is no need block them. Admittedly the super thin original Wizard necks fatigued me at first, but I got inured to them quickly, and I love the way they play with 8-38’s (I bump the strings up to 9-40’s in E-flat though). Fujigen Ibanez are real contenders in the shredders weight class.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 2, 2020)

Sermo Lupi said:


> I saw him live with the Winery Dogs a couple years back. He is an incredibly tasteful player.
> 
> It blows my mind how good he was with a pick before he reinvented his playing. He might have the most interesting career trajectory out of any of the 80s shred guys. I feel like most players don't really know who Richie Kotzen is.





Louis Cypher said:


> To see where he was at 17/18 years old and just how amazingly good he was then to where he is now and how he got there via jazz fusion, blues, funk rock.... think of all the gifts Richie has his greatest has to be his songwriting ability which is why he is still making such great albums 30 odd years later after many other shredders disappeared



Exactly. Guys like Rick Graham and Marshall Harrison are equally good shredders... but they just don’t have the creative chops. Just because you have a doctorate in English Literature doesn’t mean you can write the great American novel yourself. 

RK reminds me of Tony MacAlpine... you hear him shred on guitar... and he’s better than you... and that’s okay... until you find out guitar is only his secondary instrument lol.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (May 8, 2020)

So it looks like Richie Kotzen did another video for Young Guitar just a couple weeks ago. A few '80s guitars' included, so I'll put it here. 

Around 14:00, however, Richie is going over a '72 Thinline Telecaster that he received as a trade from a friend. He mentions he got it in exchange for a brown LACS 7-string he never really bonded with. 

This is the first I've heard of Richie ever having a 7 string. No pictures online that I can find. Anyone know anything about this guitar?


----------



## USMarine75 (May 8, 2020)

Sermo Lupi said:


> So it looks like Richie Kotzen did another video for Young Guitar just a couple weeks ago. A few '80s guitars' included, so I'll put it here.
> 
> Around 14:00, however, Richie is going over a '72 Thinline Telecaster that he received as a trade from a friend. He mentions he got it in exchange for a brown LACS 7-string he never really bonded with.
> 
> This is the first I've heard of Richie ever having a 7 string. No pictures online that I can find. Anyone know anything about this guitar?




Nothing about a LACS 7... just his other LACS guitars



More about his rig for those that care:


----------



## Sermo Lupi (May 8, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Nothing about a LACS 7... just his other LACS guitars



Yeah, posted that top video myself a few pages back. 

Just was curious about the custom 7 string since that was very much not Kotzen's style even in the 90s, but it sounds like Ibanez made him one anyway. If it was indeed a LACS guitar, I'd be curious to know whether it was just a tweak on a production model or something more. Kotzen mentioned the brown finish was unique. 

It sounds like his friend got a hold of it before he could really do much with it, however. So maybe there's no photos online.

Maybe @MaxOfMetal or @nikt would know more.


----------



## electriceye (May 16, 2020)

Sermo Lupi said:


> I saw him live with the Winery Dogs a couple years back. He is an incredibly tasteful player.
> 
> It blows my mind how good he was with a pick before he reinvented his playing. He might have the most interesting career trajectory out of any of the 80s shred guys. I feel like most players don't really know who Richie Kotzen is.



I’ve seen Winery Dogs twice and I think my jaw is still on the floor. Kotzen is UNBELIEVABLE. And having him on stage with Sheehan and Portnoy is an unforgettable experience. Those 3, alone, convince me they were all sent from elsewhere in the universe (like Vai, Satch, etc.)

Anyway, back OT. I own 4 SS from the 80’s and 90s that I consider among the best:
1986 ST-III (green crackle, I’m the OO)
1986 Gunslinger (lightning)
Jackson Solost (red crackle HSS)
Jackson Dinky Custom (lightning, HSS)


----------



## USMarine75 (May 16, 2020)

electriceye said:


> I’ve seen Winery Dogs twice and I think my jaw is still on the floor. Kotzen is UNBELIEVABLE. And having him on stage with Sheehan and Portnoy is an unforgettable experience. Those 3, alone, convince me they were all sent from elsewhere in the universe (like Vai, Satch, etc.)



My fav is those that refer to his playing, and the Winery Dogs, as dad-rock.

96% of guitar players can't shred as well as him. And most who can, can't play as tasteful as him. And for those that can? Well, he might be a better singer and songwriter than guitar player!

Much like when you realize Tony MacAlpine is better than you'll ever be at guitar.... and that's not his primary instrument lol.

tl;dr Kotzen is never off topic


----------

